# My project



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok so here it is. I was looking for some large red lava rock to pile up in my 55g but the only ones I could find were about cantaloupe size and $7.99 each! I'm not looking to spend that much so I got some silicone and about 50lbs of egg sized lava rock for about $20. :thumb: I'm going to glue them together and make caves and stuff. I think it will be cool. Tonight I'm going to wash them and let them dry so I get good adhesion. Has anyone ever tried doing this? Any advice or suggestion pics would be sweet


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh and I want to add that by "doing this" I mean building this, not washing rocks lol


----------



## laccon (Jun 15, 2009)

I have recently done something similair in my tank. I would suggest boiling the rocks for 10minutes to kill any bacteria that might be on them, and when you silicone them dont be afraid if you over do it a little u can always cut extra off and let it sit for 3-4 days before you put it in the tank, i even waited a week before i put mine in. Also make sure you can lift the thing up and are able to put it in the tank, i found when i built mine it was heavy and difficult to place in the tank as it was odd to pick up and dont worry about it breaking apart if you used enough silicone it wont. I was afraid mine would and i had no troubles with it. And as a suggestion i bought some fake plants and cut them up and siliconed some plants to it as well and it added flavor to my rock caves, just a thought! Oh and someone told me not to make total caves as most fish dont like that, make it so they can swim in and out, up and down etc from cave to cave my fish seem to like it and swim all around through it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input! I think I'm going to bake them to get them to dry out faster (at least try it with a few and see if it makes them fall apart or not) and since my tank is about 4ft long I'm going to make it in sections. I'm worried it won't stick good since the rock is so crumbly. I got GE Silicone 1 like everyone says but it says right on it "not for use in aquariums"... I dunno... if I can find batteries for my camera I will post a pic of it so I can get it verified whether or not I got the right kind. I thought about the plants too but my plan is to make niches that I can put my live Java Fern in. I also am going to try to make a network of tunnels. I am trying to think of something to use as a 'skeleton' for it and my husband suggested PVC pipe but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to cover it all the way and it would be ugly.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, here's an experimental piece I made (it is a lot harder than I thought!) there's too much silicone showing on it, I hope when it dries it won't show up (it's only about 5")








and here's a pic of the stuff I'm using, please let me know if it's the wrong kind before I get started with the big stuff!


----------



## laccon (Jun 15, 2009)

Uhmm, i'm not sure about that silicone it'll prob work, but i used GE silicone I Door and window, and i know that is safe after 4-5 days of sitting. But the longer it sits the better be4 you put it in the tank.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Read the label and list of ingredients in the silicone carefully. Some of them contain anti-fungal and bacteria additives that could be potentially dangerous to your fish. Especially those designed for kitchen and bath.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

It says 100% silicone and I couldn't find anything saying "anti- mildew" or anything like that. I'm going to put a little piece (two rocks stuck together) in my 1g that has two Platys in it. Maybe that's mean but I'd rather something happen to them than $60 worth of beautiful cichlids.


----------



## newfisher (Dec 20, 2008)

There appears to be a new(?) GE Silicone 1 on the market? At Home Depot, I noted Silicone 1 in a white and blue tube with no fungicide, and Silicone 1 in a white and red tube WITH fungicide. A change in manufacturer's philosophy perhaps?

I was told by a former plastics dealer (former GE subsidiary) just a couple of days ago that GE sold their silicone manufacturing branch about 3 years ago. Can't remember who to, however, who ever it was reportedly also purchased the right to keep the GE label on the product.


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been building rock scapes out of river rock that I buy in bags from Home Depot for years. I've used the GE Silicone I forever and had absolutely NO issues. In fact, I just placed a new 15 pound piece in a tank that I spent the last 2 weeks building. I let my pieces sit for a week, soak it in dechorinated water overnight, spray it off the next day and put it in the tank. That silicone is REALLY strong after it dries. You'll be amazed at how you're able to pick up the rocks once everything is dried. I DO however, support it very well while putting it in the tank. I wouldn't want it to break and plummet to the bottom breaking the glass in the process


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok I will let it sit for a while longer, thanks for the advice


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™ve also used GE silicone for years but in the last 6 months theyâ€™ve made some changes which makes much of my/our previous experience in need of reevaluationâ€¦.

Every GE and DAP Silicone for â€œKitchen & Bathâ€


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

What I have does not mention BioSeal but before I continue I will pick up some "Window & Door" stuff to be safe. I really don't want any casualties from this.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a word of caution regarding baking rocks. I have heard that in some cases water can get trapped inside the rock and when you bake it the water boils causing a lot of pressure to form inside the rock. The resulting pressure has the potential of causing a catastrophic failure of the surrounding rock, i.e. the rock explodes. I heard that some rocks have exploded breaking the glass on the oven door making the potential for injury very real. I like to throw caution to the wind so I would bake them regardless, but I thought you should know.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like the previous post should be on myth busters! LOL Sounds very dubious. If water was able to get in then why not out? Like the rock somehow trapped it in? Then sealed airtight. Even under pressure. Come on. Think about it. :?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

hey... if your into this, goto www.arizonainverts.com and look up southerndesert. hes got alot of info on making lava rock into things. he also explains alot more about it.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

It's still an interesting concept  I didn't have any trouble with mine but who knows? There are such things as freak accidents. For weeks after I watched Final Destination I couldn't stop seeing insane possibilities of how I could die (I try to avoid horror movies, my imagination is too wild) :lol:

P.S. I actually Googled this and found specific reference to such a scenario, apparently it has to do with water-logged rocks that have been submerged for a while

http://books.google.com/books?id=jTDa32 ... q=&f=false


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

This still did not mention a specific event, just the possibility. I would like to see factual report of this actually happening. The article only states they "could" explode. I could see maybe cracking or splitting, but to actually explode and cause physical harm?? Highly dubious. 
:roll:


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah, it can happen, while baking clay objects, they can explode if its not let dry properly, the thicker the clay, the longer it has to sit and dry...cause while baking, the pressure of the water inside, the steam, will make the clay explode, so thicker clay objects should be baked at a lower temperature, as not to make rapid drying and instant steam for explosion. 
baking clay is for making it a rock, and that should happen at very very high temperatures. explosion will occur only if its baked on a very high temperature immediately while it is still 'wet' inside, it should be done by gradually raising the temp for a long period to avoid this. now i know it can happen to clay..but...

then again...im not sure why anyone would want to bake rock, its already rock.


----------

